# Is planning permission needed to replace boundary walls?



## Effie (1 Oct 2011)

Please,can anyone advise me if I or my neighbour need planning permission to do either or both of the following two things? 

(1) 
 Replacing like for like, a common boundary concrete pillar and most of our boundary wall which fronts the pavement which has become de stabilised due to  the vibration from passing traffic etc. over the years.

  (2) 
Put in a common concrete boundary wall ( Metal boundary posts and huge hedge there at present which would need to be removed!) which would link into the pavement wall which needs replacing . We would be keeping it the same height and finish as the the pavement wall /pillar.


----------



## hastalavista (1 Oct 2011)

have a look here especially PL5
http://www.environ.ie/en/DevelopmentHousing/PlanningDevelopment/Planning/PlanningLeaflets/

AFAIK 1.2m 4 feet is the highest u can go out front without PP for walls/pillars


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

Effie said:


> Please,can anyone advise me if I or my neighbour need planning permission to do either or both of the following two things?
> 
> (1)
> Replacing like for like, a common boundary concrete pillar and most of our boundary wall which fronts the pavement which has become de stabilised due to  the vibration from passing traffic etc. over the years.
> ...




Stating the heights and materials of the existing and proposed boundaries would be useful.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at      hand.


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

hastalavista said:


> have a look here especially PL5
> http://www.environ.ie/en/DevelopmentHousing/PlanningDevelopment/Planning/PlanningLeaflets/
> 
> AFAIK 1.2m 4 feet is the highest u can go out front without PP for walls/pillars



That is not correct in relation to Pillars associated with Gates in Dun Laoghaire-Rathdown, AFAICR.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at      hand.


----------



## Effie (1 Oct 2011)

*wall height etc.*

The walls are 12" brick with a pebbbledash finish about 106 cm high. 

Pillar is rendered but house was built in the 1930's so have no idea what it was built from but possably brick or cast concrete and it is nearly 180cm tall including stone cap


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

Okay Effie,

I'm assuming the building isn't listed but if it is everything needs permission.

Walls in front of a house can be built up to 1.2M high including capping.
Walls to the rear can be built 2.0M high including capping.

Corner sites can present a special problem.
Conditions in planning can restrict you.

Gates can be 2.0M high and in Dun Laoghaire-Rathdown and so can their pillars.
Or at least that was current info two years ago.

The logic being that if a 2M gate was allowed it would need 2M pillars to be hung off and close against.
A stand alone pillar might be a gray area and not all local authorities may agree with the above interpretation.

Before you do anything,talk to your local planning officer.
Just rung up the Council offices and ask for the planning department.
Then ask for the area planner for your area and explain what you would like to do.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.

Appendix

Planning and Development Regulations 2001


CLASS 5

The construction, erection or alteration,
within or bounding the curtilage of a
house, of a gate, gateway, railing or
wooden fence or a wall of brick, stone,
blocks with decorative finish, other
concrete blocks or mass concrete.


1. The height of any such structure
shall not exceed 2 metres or, in the case
of a wall or fence within or bounding any
garden or other space in front of a house,
1.2 metres.
2. Every wall other than a dry or natural
stone wall bounding any garden or other
space shall be capped and the face of any
wall of concrete or concrete block (other
than blocks with decorative finish) which
will be visible from any road, path or
public area, including public open space,
shall be rendered or plastered.


----------



## Effie (2 Oct 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Both buildings are on a terrace on a very busy and noisy main road and neither houses are on the restricted list and thankfully, we are no where near any corners . 

It would just be more financially beneficial both to do the work this way now while I still have the means of doing it.


----------



## hastalavista (2 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> That is not correct in relation to Pillars associated with Gates in Dun Laoghaire-Rathdown, AFAICR.


ONQ
What is the point in the above when:
(a) its not clear where the OP lives

(b) You then qualify it, in a later post, by saying at least that was the position 2 years ago and then quote the the general case from the 2001 Regs which is in line with PL5.

I don't give a damn if you want to contradict my opinions as expressed here, however just saying I am wrong without providing some additional useful information is unhelpful to the OP and any further readers.

I would have expected better but then again perhaps the public slap down is more important.


----------



## onq (3 Oct 2011)

Thanks for your comment and I'm sorry you've taken offence, hastalvista.

To answer your comments

(a) I know, which is why I particularized the reply for clarity.

(b) I made a particular - minor - correction to a post you made.

If you read PL5 you'll see why I drew that distinction

-------------------------

_"9. Can I erect walls, fences and gates?"

"Capped walls made of brick, stone or block with a
decorative finish, railings and wooden fences, but not a
metal palisade or security fences, can be erected as long as
they do not exceed 1.2 metres in height in front of your
house or 2 metres at the side or rear. If the wall is made of
plain blocks or mass concrete it must be rendered or
plastered. Gates and gateways may be built or replaced
providing they do not exceed 2 metres in height. You will
need planning permission if you wish to make a new or
wider access to the public road._"

-------------------------

It doesn't mention piers.

To recap:

You posted:


> _"AFAIK 1.2m 4 feet is the highest u can go out front without PP for walls/pillars"_


I replied:


> _"That is not correct in relation to Pillars associated with Gates in Dun Laoghaire-Rathdown, AFAICR."_



It was a correction re PIERS, not a slap down.
I didn't comment on the rest of what you posted.

Expect corrections on AAM where you're offering advice.
I get corrected all the time and I invite correction all the time to improve the comments on AAM.

In my opinion, by particularizing the information in relation to _PIERS_ I think I did provide some additional useful information.
But that's in the case of one local authority and others may take a different view, although DLRCoCo's logic seems pretty sound.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------

